# First SEO video tutorial please review and give feedback



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

This is a trial run I am really trying to break this down into very simple terms which will be my goal in this free training series as I develop it.

[media]http://www.joomlastartup.com/videos/seo.flv[/media]

Please review and offer feed back..

Was is easy to understand?
Did the concepts make sense?
Was the information of value to you?
Did the video keep your attention?
Etc...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks, Tom! I'm anxious to watch it!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

AdvancedArtist said:


> Was is easy to understand?


Yes it was.



> Did the concepts make sense?


Yes it did.



> Was the information of value to you?


I think for a newbie to the SEO world this will be very helpful. Would love to see what's next.



> Did the video keep your attention?


I started drifting around the 12-13 min mark but that has more to do with me than anything else, but I hung in there. Just never able to sit through informational videos longer than 10-15 minutes, but that's just me, a touch of ADD I guess


Overall I say it will be a great tutorial series, looking forward to the next one.


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

veedub3 said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> ...


Veedub,

Thanks for the feed back.. Maybe I will split this into two sessions 20 minutes might be a bit much in one session.

The most important thing is that a newbie gets a good understanding with out all of technical jargon and I think I accomplished that.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Love the video Tom. Very easy to understand, the concepts made a lot of sense, and I learned a ton. Keep em coming! 

Thanks!


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

hiGH said:


> Love the video Tom. Very easy to understand, the concepts made a lot of sense, and I learned a ton. Keep em coming!
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for the feed back hiGH.. A complete series is on the way. The hardest part on my end is trying to break it all down in to easy to understand sessions.


----------



## cap guy (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Tom the training was very easy to understand,it gave a differint look at web site design thank you.


----------



## beOomi (Mar 31, 2011)

I haven't managed to watch the bid yet, but from what's been said, I'd have to add that even 20 minute sections would be unlikely to keep me watching. I don't think I have too short an attention span, but when on the web I don't often watch anything longer than 10 minutes. It's good to break things down into short chunks as long as there is a natural break. 

I will get around to watching. I promise.


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the feed back that video will not make it into the training series.. after months of tearing the internet marketing apart I have finally come up with the step by step outline for the series. Stay tuned should be about week before I start rolling out the trainig series on the site. Should be some where betwen 8 and 16 hours in total as there is allot to cover.. I will cover..

Content
Open Source Systems
Conetent Management Systems
Marketing
SEO
Web Hosting
Poject Management

and vairous web design and marketing strategies..

Best of all it will be unlike anything that has ever been presented in the market before.. Easy to understand to impliment.


----------



## NaughtyDotTees (Aug 28, 2010)

It won't play for me. Maybe it's because I'm on an iPad?






QUOTE=AdvancedArtist;894196]This is a trial run I am really trying to break this down into very simple terms which will be my goal in this free training series as I develop it.

[media]http://www.joomlastartup.com/videos/seo.flv[/media]

Please review and offer feed back..

Was is easy to understand?
Did the concepts make sense?
Was the information of value to you?
Did the video keep your attention?
Etc...

Thanks in advance![/QUOTE]


----------

